# Peter Pan Drop



## Radman (Jul 26, 2005)

Peter Pan (which I'm flying Peter for):

[ten min before house opens first {mat-in-ay} of the run]

SM: "Where's Tim(sound guy)?! The house opens in ten minutes and we havent done mic checks yet!"

ME: "Buying batteries for the mics. He'll be here soon."

[he arrives shortly and mic checks are finished w/mic checks on time]

[right before the show starts, im lounging in the booth to pass the songs more quickly]

SM: "Where's SEAN(drop guy)?!?! HAS ANYBODY SEEN SEAN? WHAT?!?! HE'S NOT HERE?!?! *PLEASE TELL ME YOU HAVE HIS NUMBER!!!* PLEASE TELL ME YOU ARE KIDDING!!! Ryan(ME) can you do his drop cues?"

ME: "I'm flying Pan. At the same time. On the opposite side of the stage. I can do the first one though."

SM: "*GO!!!*"

Luckily the drop guy showed up after the first drop cue but before the next one. He slept in.

BTW I'll try and post pics of the show. Our sound board died so we got a new one, too.


----------



## BCPAlights (Jul 26, 2005)

We had somthing like that happen for one of our shows: About 15 min before house doors open we discoverd that the sound guy had disipeared. Well after asking around we discoverd that he had taken our stage manager and a spot op to Target to find a present for our director. They were expected to be back about the time we discoverd them missing. Well we checked mics ourselves and got everyone ready to cover the positions. We were walking up to the booth after the crew meeting while house was open and they finally showed up. Aparently the sound guy had gotten a ticket on his way back for going thru a stop sign. Lesson learned: dont go anywhere before the show unless absoulutly nessasary!


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jul 26, 2005)

Last show one of the stagehands wanted to go to starbucks during intermission... Need I say more?


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Jul 26, 2005)

One time during our talent show, we had to deal with a lot of cd's because we didn't have time to put all the songs on one cd. So, when we came back from intermission, we couldn't find the next CD and we finally decided we would have to come back to it because the person's mom was going to bring in a copy. We start to go and it turns out he had gotten ahead of himself and put it in the player before intermission.


----------



## Radman (Jul 27, 2005)

During Wizard of Oz the wizard would stroll around downtown in costume with his mic when he wasnt onstage.


----------



## What Rigger? (Aug 24, 2006)

Flying crew should NEVER do anyone's job but their own. There's too much at stake. Who trained you and didn't get the point across?


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Aug 27, 2006)

What Rigger? said:


> Flying crew should NEVER do anyone's job but their own. There's too much at stake. Who trained you and didn't get the point across?


If it was the crew flying the actors I would agree with you, but anyone with 5 min of training can fly a drop in, while preseting a show.


----------



## Radman (Aug 29, 2006)

What Rigger? said:


> Flying crew should NEVER do anyone's job but their own. There's too much at stake. Who trained you and didn't get the point across?


I've been trained on just about every part of that theatre, in fact I sometimes have the responsibility of training others. Heck I personally rigged up a few of the linesets in use there! So I was well capable of taking on the duties of a missing fly crew member.


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 30, 2006)

What WHat riger is try to say is, 

If your flying someone just like a pyro guy it doesnt matter what your quailfied to do you should not leave your post. It does not matter if a peice of the set didnt get moved its not your job you have a very important job that you must stick to. Someone else will cover that postion. 

Pyro And Flying are the two most dangerous of jobs in a theatre and should not be taken lightly. 
JH


----------

